# Best TDS meter?



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello! 

Amazon has dozens of TDS meters for sale from 13$ to 50$+. Any recommendations, favorite brands? Something easy to use? I want to get back into shrimp keeping.

According to my city's report our tap has 180 mg/l total solids, so one of these readers would give the same reading yes?

Thanks


----------



## pathum (Sep 21, 2017)

One thing you really need to be cautious about is tons of fake TDS meters that are out there. correct TDS meter can be calibrated and an adjustment screw is available in the rear of the TDS meter. Plus buffer solutons which is needed to calibrate the TDS meter are also available in soluble powder forms in packets. Fake ones doesn't have any adjustment screws to calibrate. Keep away from those.


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah good to know, thanks pathum I appreciate the reply!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Out of these three that I have ordered my most recent one is by far my best one as it has stayed accurate. VANTAKOOL Digital PH Meter
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N20ZRC5/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These other two I have owned and like I said the first one is by far my favorite.

PH Meter, RISEPRO Digital pH Meter
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XSFPHXQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Jellas Pocket Size pH Meter
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YBUH4RC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## rancidcrab (Jun 22, 2012)

Are we talking TDS meters or Ph? I'm confused. And on cold meds.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh your right my bad those are my ph meters lol. 

Will link my tds meter I have that has worked great for many months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ustabefast (Jan 24, 2017)

I've used a couple of those 12-15 dollar cheapies and they worked fine for me even without the calibration ability. My current model just says tds meter, no brand, likely a China product, but it works. 
I simply tested it on my known water sources, tapwater and my RO source and the readings are about where they should be.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Here is the one I have and have had for many months. It has remained accurate. https://www.amazon.com/HM-Digital-T...&ie=UTF8&qid=1510253490&sr=1-3&keywords=tds-3


----------



## pathum (Sep 21, 2017)

ustabefast said:


> I've used a couple of those 12-15 dollar cheapies and they worked fine for me even without the calibration ability. My current model just says tds meter, no brand, likely a China product, but it works.
> I simply tested it on my known water sources, tapwater and my RO source and the readings are about where they should be.


I guess you are lucky. Did you checked the temp readings as well? Were they accurate too? I bought two such no brand TDS meters under 7$ from ebay and none gave proper readings. So I will not waste any of my money again for a TDS meter which doesn't have user calibration ability.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

The HM 3 is the best one I have owned.It needs no calibration ,but can be adjusted.
I use my TDS meter almost daily and can't live without it.The new HM3 also does temp now in F not just C like the old ones !


----------

